# My Advice To: How to date as a very short (4’11) guy at uni



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 27, 2020)

Inb4 niggas here say

"You gonna make him sui!"
"Why are you bullying him?"

I'm not. SAYING THE TRUTH IS NOT BULLYING. I'm making him realize what is gonna happen to him if he keeps these copes. I'm saving him from the ultimate frustration.

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-date-as-a-very-short-411-guy-at-uni.267141/#post-4571338










*READ THE ENTIRE TEXT HERE:

*


Spoiler



My best advice is the following: forget women and go find some hobbies.

Otherwise, he’s what is going to happen if you follow your stupid plan: You’ve said that you have just started uni, you’ve most likely worked your ass off to enter one of the big ones especially considering that you said you’re well off so your parents probably put a lot of pressure on you, I assume. Your plan to compensate for your height is making a lot of money so most likely you’re joining a hard course which probably is 98% filled with nerd men.

Throughout your 7-9 years of Uni with pos/doc, and so on you’ll be interacting only with these nerds who have little to no social skills especially with women, which you will eventually delude yourself believing paying 3000 dollars to a scammer PUA on the internet for a weekend going to night clubs and then buying their overpriced stupid programs will teach you any of these. Meanwhile, the same women you want are doing 50/50 courses and going to parties with their male classmates having fun and sex on a weekly basis, experiencing something during uni that you won’t because you’re studying 10h a day every day of the week to be able to get a decent score.

After almost a decade in Uni you’ll finally get a high-paying job that will give you what?! 300-400k a year, that even if you’re very lucky to get one, since such jobs usually require social skills and a lot of negotiation. The first you don’t have because you only talked with introverted nerds, the second you won’t be able to do because all other men around you are at least one foot taller and will see you as a child. But even if you do, let’s assume you get to magically find a gf, which certainly won’t be a hot one because she’s either on OnlyFans making that same amount of money you do but in just a couple of months instead of a whole year like yourself, or she’s already dating or even married to one of the guys from her uni from the time where you were with your head in the books 24/7. You’ll have to have a lot of luck to find one (maybe you could try with a midget, and actual one) since short girls (5’-5’4) are the ones that require the most their partner to be taller than them. What do you think is gonna happen in this relationship?!

You start dating this normal size girl, she gets invited to a random party and she takes you with her, there some taller guy finds her cute and starts to show interest in her even with you by her side because in his mind and in everyone’s else you’re either her little brother or cousin. He approaches her and even after you say she’s with her, he doesn’t give a fuck and tells you to “back off mallet” what are you gonna do?? You ain’t gonna do nothing, because you can’t do nothing! That’s what is gonna happen constantly to you, do you think your wife will be sexually attracted to a guy who gets bullied constantly in front of her? NO! She won’t! Even on the first occasions that this happen, she may stand by your side and tell the guy to eventually gtfo, then what?! You two go home sad with the situation, and as a way to make you feel better she tries to assert that you are her husband and wants to make love with you.

You two decide to have sex, and after making her orgasm with oral sex after 30 minutes licking her you decide to penetrate and hear her screaming and moaning exactly like the pornstars that you used to hear during your time in uni, believing that she’s having a great time when in reality she’s barely feeling anything since your height makes it impossible for you to have a dick above average, simply because that’s how organs work, they have a limit depending on the overall size of the body, and yours can’t be above average. So you end finishing believing she got to orgasm as well, when in reality in her mind she’s thinking what would’ve been if instead of you she was with the guy who just bullied you early that night.

Eventually, she’ll cheat on you while you’re out for your high paying job which you spend half the money on buying stuff for her while she’s planning on cheating on you, and your heights makes her stomach hurt just of thinking what would be to have a son with you “He’s probably gonna be so short like his dad!”. Once you tell her that you want to have a child is when she’ll start having raw sex with the guys she’s been cheating you with to make sure that her son is from one of them so they grow a normal size instead of yours. Eventually you’ll find out, and if you have the balls to ask for a divorce she’ll take half your shit. If you don’t, she’ll treat you like a submissive beta male and try to make you become a cuckold who gets the pleasure in his life by watching your wife having sex with strangers.

I’m not telling you this for you to feel bad or to get mad, I’m telling you this to avoid the frustration that it will be for you. Again, forget women and go get some hobbies.

let me not even stress on the fact that all the stress on uni will probably make you go bald at the age of 24

This will be you on the PUA course:


All guys in your uni will need to be murders and rapists for you not to be women's last option:


Use your money to enjoy your life, not to try to get a wife. That won't work, I'm trying to save you from the frustration that it will be


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 27, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> My best advice is the following: forget women and go find some hobbies.
> 
> Otherwise, he’s what is going to happen if you follow your stupid plan: You’ve said that you have just started uni, you’ve most likely worked your ass off to enter one of the big ones especially considering that you said you’re well off so your parents probably put a lot of pressure on you, I assume. Your plan to compensate for your height is making a lot of money so most likely you’re joining a hard course which probably is 98% filled with nerd men. Throughout your 7-9 years of Uni with pos/doc, and so on you’ll be interacting only with these nerds who have little to no social skills especially with women, which you will eventually delude yourself believing paying 3000 dollars to a scammer PUA on the internet for a weekend going to night clubs and then buying their overpriced stupid programs will teach you any of these. Meanwhile, the same women you want are doing 50/50 courses and going to parties with their male classmates having fun and sex on a weekly basis, experiencing something during uni that you won’t because you’re studying 10h a day every day of the week to be able to get a decent score. After almost a decade in Uni you’ll finally get a high-paying job that will give you what?! 300-400k a year, that even if you’re very lucky to get one, since such jobs usually require social skills and a lot of negotiation. The first you don’t have because you only talked with introverted nerds, the second you won’t be able to do because all other men around you are at least one foot taller and will see you as a child. But even if you do, let’s assume you get to magically find a gf, which certainly won’t be a hot one because she’s either on OnlyFans making that same amount of money you do but in just a couple of months instead of a whole year like yourself, or she’s already dating or even married to one of the guys from her uni from the time where you were with your head in the books 24/7. You’ll have to have a lot of luck to find one (maybe you could try with a midget, and actual one) since short girls (5’-5’4) are the ones that require the most their partner to be taller than them. What do you think is gonna happen in this relationship?! You start dating this normal size girl, she gets invited to a random party and she takes you with her, there some taller guy finds her cute and starts to show interest in her even with you by her side because in his mind and in everyone’s else you’re either her little brother or cousin. He approaches her and even after you say she’s with her, he doesn’t give a fuck and tells you to “back off mallet” what are you gonna do?? You ain’t gonna do nothing, because you can’t do nothing! That’s what is gonna happen constantly to you, do you think your wife will be sexually attracted to a guy who gets bullied constantly in front of her? NO! She won’t! Even on the first occasions that this happen, she may stand by your side and tell the guy to eventually gtfo, then what?! You two go home sad with the situation, and as a way to make you feel better she tries to assert that you are her husband and wants to make love with you. You two decide to have sex, and after making her orgasm with oral sex after 30 minutes licking her you decide to penetrate and hear her screaming and moaning exactly like the pornstars that you used to hear during your time in uni, believing that she’s having a great time when in reality she’s barely feeling anything since your height makes it impossible for you to have a dick above average, simply because that’s how organs work, they have a limit depending on the overall size of the body, and yours can’t be above average. So you end finishing believing she got to orgasm as well, when in reality in her mind she’s thinking what would’ve been if instead of you she was with the guy who just bullied you early that night. Eventually she’ll cheat on you while you’re out for your high paying job which you spend half the money on buying stuff for her while she’s planning on cheating on you, and your heights makes her stomach hurt just of thinking what would be to have a son with you “He’s probably gonna be so short like his dad!”. Once you tell her that you want to have a child is when she’ll start having raw sex with the guys she’s been cheating you with to make sure that her son is from one of them so they grow a normal size instead of yours. Eventually you’ll find out, and if you have the balls to ask for a divorce she’ll take half your shit. If you don’t, she’ll treat you like a submissive beta male and try to make you become a cuckold who gets the pleasure in his life by watching your wife having sex with strangers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 27, 2020)

fucking brutal man
ngl i am so glad i'm not 4' 11"


----------



## shaugstir (Dec 27, 2020)

ill read it later coffee hasnt hit yet


----------



## nonserviam (Dec 27, 2020)

Reminder: 5’7 is the new 4’11


----------



## xefo (Dec 27, 2020)

well delivered, post his response when he messages you back pls


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 27, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> Reminder: 5’7 is the new 4’11


yeah yeah and 6 inch dicks are the new micropenises


----------



## TheAnomaly (Dec 27, 2020)

Face can’t save you if you’re 4’11”. 😞


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Damn you probably made him rope.
Based as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> well delivered, post his response when he messages you back pls


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Dec 27, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


if his dick is really big then ngl I would recommend pornstarmaxxing, I remember somebody posted some french bald short dude who is a pornstar and a sex coach with barely above average dick and women willingly fuck him

jfl I even found the thread
https://looksmax.org/threads/jean-marie-corda.252245/


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Dec 27, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


Let him cope in peace jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Dec 27, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Inb4 niggas here say
> 
> "You gonna make him sui!"
> "Why are you bullying him?"
> ...



You are going to need to find an extreme exception, midget or a female peedo.


----------



## Deleted member 10491 (Dec 27, 2020)

my friends stepdad is like 5'2 and he is doing fine but yeah 4'11 is just so over yes he can get a gf but he shouldn't expect anything more than a low tier normie


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2020)

Regardless of height, if you're even an average male at university good look getting a girl at Uni, because simply being in a University is one of the biggest non virgin traits a female can have. Period.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Dec 27, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


- wagecuck cope
- true 
- many men used to be extroverted. It didn't help with pussy at all
- cope 
- mu studies, look around yourself bro
- bullshit. your friends are weak manlets like you, they can't crack a fuckers jaw
- holy shit everyone has a "big dick"
- cope, she'll cheat while shes at work then
- OK so? Do you think women are intelligent enough to realise that


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m not even joking with this if he wants a happy relationship his best bet is to gaymax. Women will never respect his ass at 4’11. Maybe he’ll be lucky and find a partner who’s willing to take it up the ass once in a while


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 10, 2021)

Has anyone recommended elevator shoes or LL to him? Those could literally ascend him. He really should consider those.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 10, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Has anyone recommended elevator shoes or LL to him? Those could literally ascend him. He really should consider those.



From 4'11 to 5'2...


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jan 10, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> From 4'11 to 5'2...


Cope it could work just have to find the right pair


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 10, 2021)

advice: book a trip to indonesia and flash your cash

or

go to russia/ukraine and flash your cash (women here will heightmog the shit out of you and they have aids though)


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 10, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> From 4'11 to 5'2...


He should consider 15 cm (6 inch) elevator shoes. LL is also something he should consider.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 10, 2021)

dn rd but my advice at 4'11: no words to help JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Jan 11, 2021)

Just statusmaxx bro


----------



## PYT (Jan 11, 2021)

If you didn't have a kill on your K/D ratio now you do


----------



## karbo (Jan 19, 2021)

if i was 4'11 i'd gamble my entire net worth away in a single bet and go ER when i lose


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 19, 2021)

4'11 is 150 cm. Holy.

I hope he is white. And can locationmaxx.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 19, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> 4'11 is 150 cm. Holy.
> 
> I hope he is white. And can locationmaxx.



If I rember well, he isn't.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Jan 20, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


Can someone post the copium drawing pls


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


holy shit this is even more brutal hes short because of a deformity he was supposed to be tall


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


Spinal thing as in major scoliosis? Why doesn't he get surgery for it then? 

Also why do people itt don't look at 4'11 in the same way as truecel ipd or midface? All of those are extreme outliers yet for height people tend to feel more sympathy for whatever reason.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 21, 2021)

Instead of brutalizing this nigga's head you should have just told him to seamaxx, if he is white and has money not even being 4'11 Will stop him since all men are manlets on sea anyways

He still can have a healthy sexual life via locationmaxxing


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 21, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Spinal thing as in major scoliosis? Why doesn't he get surgery for it then?
> 
> Also why do people itt don't look at 4'11 in the same way as truecel ipd or midface? All of those are extreme outliers yet for height people tend to feel more sympathy for whatever reason.


4'11 is more brutal because people will actually notice it and make fun of you everywhere
Midface ratio or ipd arent nearly as brutal


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 21, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Spinal thing as in major scoliosis? Why doesn't he get surgery for it then?
> 
> Also why do people itt don't look at 4'11 in the same way as truecel ipd or midface? All of those are extreme outliers yet for height people tend to feel more sympathy for whatever reason.


nobody irl notices horseface or ipd


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 21, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> 4'11 is more brutal because people will actually notice it and make fun of you everywhere
> Midface ratio or ipd arent nearly as brutal





oatmeal said:


> nobody irl notices horseface or ipd


I've seen a lot of people irl make fun of ipd and midface. People notice face lol


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 21, 2021)

If I were this nigga what would I do
Get rich via studymaxxing and forget women during uni
Get LL to reach 5'3 or something
Seamaxx

Thats literally all he needs, far from over tbh Ofc he wont ever get a stacy but there is only so much you can do when you are born with 4'11 height genes as a male


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 21, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I've seen a lot of people irl make fun of ipd and midface. People notice face lol


I have never seem people making fun of a long midface tbh


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 21, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I've seen a lot of people irl make fun of ipd and midface. People notice face lol


for real? do they just say 'hes ugly' or like 'his eyes are too fat apart/close together)


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 21, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> I have never seem people making fun of a long midface tbh


Truecel midface is more rare, mostly ipd from what I noticed


oatmeal said:


> for real? do they just say 'hes ugly' or like 'his eyes are too fat apart/close together)


Second, deadass.
I will say it's only girls who've said this


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Inb4 niggas here say
> 
> "You gonna make him sui!"
> "Why are you bullying him?"
> ...



That was brutal but legit advice


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 21, 2021)

Fucking brutal. Suicidefuel messages ngl. Maybe he’s gonna rope or at least stop caring about studies and you’ll be the cause jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


Sometimes being bluepilled is better.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> From 4'11 to 5'2...


Cases like this guy is the biggest proof of the inexistence of God.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jan 21, 2021)

Arabwog95 said:


> Fucking brutal. Suicidefuel messages ngl. Maybe he’s gonna rope or at least stop caring about studies and you’ll be the cause jfl


I think @Deliciadecu did him a favour instead of him getting hurt in the future


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Jan 21, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> I think @Deliciadecu did him a favour instead of him getting hurt in the future


sometimes it’s better to keep people bluepilled especially extreme cases like this hobbit. Truth may ruin their lives. It’s not like when you tell a 3psl 5’7 guy it’s over for you. You utter subhuman. Cuz humans live on hope. The 3 psl 5’7 guy still have hope even if it’s fading day by day. But blackpilling people who belong to the circus 🎪 it may cause a tragedy


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Inb4 niggas here say
> 
> "You gonna make him sui!"
> "Why are you bullying him?"
> ...





My god that first video is so gringee.. Its should be illegal.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 21, 2021)

nonserviam said:


> Reminder: 5’7 is the new 4’11



No lol.. 5.11 IS NEW 4.11 even 187cm guys are manlet. You need to be 190cm max.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 21, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> My god that first video is so gringee.. That it should be illegal.



Imagine you're a 18-20yo woman walking through the city, minding your own business thinking about the party you want to go in the weekend and all the college homework you have to do to get better grades, and some bald, high-trust face, shy, midget approaches you saying how beautiful you are...


This is what they want to do:


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Imagine you're a 18-20yo woman walking through the city, minding your own business thinking about the party you want to go in the weekend and all the college homework you have to do to get better grades, and some bald, high-trust face, shy, midget approaches you saying how beautiful you are...
> 
> 
> This is what they want to do:



How tall is that bald guy?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 21, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> How tall is that bald guy?


Looks 5'3


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 21, 2021)

just watched the vid in your sig. the lower lip supposed to be set back further than the upper lip? how did you come up with that?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dn


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 21, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> just watched the vid in your sig. the lower lip supposed to be set back further than the upper lip? how did you come up with that?



It's usually aligned or about 2mm posterior to the upper one as you're supposed to have a "slight overbite" naturally even on a healthy, normal malocclusion


----------



## Obey (Jan 21, 2021)

To be honest I respect the mentatlity of women of not wanting to have manlet children. If all women thought like that then the curse that is manletism would not exist. but at some point some men have to take one for the team and die alone so that their potential children dont suffer the same fate that their fathers did. That being said if you can find a way to cheat you genetics as a manlet (sorry but LL is the only way unless youre already 5'9 and above) it can save you from dying alone.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 21, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> It's usually aligned or about 2mm posterior to the upper one as you're supposed to have a "slight overbite" naturally even on a healthy, normal malocclusion


just because its normal doesnt mean its ideal


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 21, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> just because its normal doesnt mean its ideal


Having the incisors perfectly aligned on on top of the other is a bite problem though


----------



## grimy (Jan 24, 2021)

My shit hair alone has me in a dark place. I cannot imagine being literal midget tier in 2021. God bless that man, as he has more strength than all of us combined.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 24, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Inb4 niggas here say
> 
> "You gonna make him sui!"
> "Why are you bullying him?"
> ...



Tha bald guy looks like a kid. His face, frame, etc


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 24, 2021)

Obey said:


> To be honest I respect the mentatlity of women of not wanting to have manlet children. If all women thought like that then the curse that is manletism would not exist. but at some point some men have to take one for the team and die alone so that their potential children dont suffer the same fate that their fathers did. That being said if you can find a way to cheat you genetics as a manlet (sorry but LL is the only way unless youre already 5'9 and above) it can save you from dying alone.


Tbh 4'11 is fuckin brutal, even tho I feel sorry for him cause he is not to blame for his height, I also understand women who wouldnt want him based on his height, it would be a curse to their offspring


----------



## Obey (Jan 24, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Tbh 4'11 is fuckin brutal, even tho I feel sorry for him cause he is not to blame for his height, I also understand women who wouldnt want him based on his height, it would be a curse to their offspring


yeah man it sucks for anyone whos a manlet but at the same time that same mentality prevents future men from being manlets. That being said for women its not about them caring about their children not being manlets but about fucking a chad


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Jan 24, 2021)

damn a lot of people out there have it bad


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 26, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Inb4 niggas here say
> 
> "You gonna make him sui!"
> "Why are you bullying him?"
> ...




Did a girl really give him this based advice? That is stunning if so. Or is that you posing as a chick?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2021)

step 1: get LL
or idk just go ER its over


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 26, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Did a girl really give him this based advice? That is stunning if so. Or is that you posing as a chick?



That's me, I'm a girl...


----------



## bl0odyme5s (Jan 26, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Inb4 niggas here say
> 
> "You gonna make him sui!"
> "Why are you bullying him?"
> ...




not a single word was read. I did watch the video in your signature tho


----------



## xefo (Jan 29, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


wtf I want this manlets neurotransmitters, literally has it the worst yet still remains motivated


----------



## mogstar (Jan 29, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I've seen a lot of people irl make fun of ipd and midface. People notice face lol


*FUCK I HAVE BOTH *


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 29, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 893144


Let him be 
It’s like me before I realised my hair is a literal death sentence “I can make up for it in other ways” 
Fucking cope it’s over needs to rope


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 5, 2021)

Retarded thread. If wheelchair bound faggots can have cute gf then surely this 4'11 dude can do so as well.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 13, 2021)

sometimes i feel short at like 5'11.5 now I thank god tbh


----------



## Lihito (Apr 29, 2021)

Deleted member 1100 said:


> Inb4 niggas here say
> 
> "You gonna make him sui!"
> "Why are you bullying him?"
> ...



Im legit texting with this guy on Reddit for a month guy and he is a really decent person. Helped me with maths.

As a 5'6 , 4'11 is brootal but there was this one guy that ascended at 4"11 which i posted Here.

Maybe he could niche maxx to extremes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 29, 2021)

Height doesn’t matter


----------

